

Hologram replaces Edward Snowden statue in Brooklyn park - herbig
http://mashable.com/2015/04/07/edward-snowden-hologram-statue-brooklyn/#:eyJzIjoiZiIsImkiOiJfOTd3ZDRpNXFrdDN3YjdzcCJ9

======
pc2g4d
Does anybody know whether the original was destroyed by the NYPD? If so it's a
real shame.

------
Panoramix
This is awesome, really in the hacker spirit. I wonder why it didn't reach the
front page.

